# Verb - 리라



## idialegre

Can someone explain the pattern Verb + 리라 ? I don't know it and can't seem to find an explanation anywhere.

Example: 이런 시도가 반드시 성공하리라 생각하지 않는다.

(My translation: I don't think such an effort will necessarily be a success.)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## lee an

you are right .

( 반듯이 Verb+리라  = to pledge  )

반듯이 = necessarily 
V+리라 = Will do ( in mind)


----------



## Kross

Hello, idialegre

~리라 here is used to express the speakers' wild guess. For example, 저 아이가 철수이리라. (That kid could be Cheol-soo). Another use of the suffix is that it can be used to convey the speaker's mind made up inside. For example, 내 기필코 나의 꿂을 이루고 말리라. ([I think inside] that I will make sure to realize my dreams, [no matter what]) 

(source: 국립국어원, the body that defines the Korean language, https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/460640634152316928 )


----------



## idialegre

Thank you both very much!

A quick side-question, Kross: you write 내 기필코 나의 꿂을 이루고 말리라. I have never seen 꿂, and can't find it in the dictionary. Is this an alternate spelling?


----------



## Kross

Oh sorry about that. It is a typo. I wanted to type 꿈(dream).


----------



## idialegre

OK, thanks!


----------



## gahando

Kross,

So in the following song, when the singer says 
당신만을 사랑하리라~
he is saying "I guess I will only love you"


----------



## Kross

gahando said:


> 당신만을 사랑하리라~
> he is saying "I guess I will only love you"



Hello, gahando

According to 국립국어원, ~리라 here impies the speaker's inside pledge that he will love only you. So it's more like his inner promise rather than his guess. 

(source: https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/461025968266543104 )


----------

